# What brand finish mower is a FE-150 R?



## kioolt (Mar 12, 2016)

I need to buy blades for the 5 ft finish mower that I am allowed to use. I asked the owner what brand it was and I was told it is a Bush Hog. I ordered blades for a 5 foot Bush Hog finish mower after seeing that just about all 5 foot Bush Hog finish mowers use three 21 inch blades. After ordering the blades I measured the blades on the finish mower and found that they are only 20 inches. I also cannot find what I believe is the model number on any Bush Hog web searches. The only thing I can find on the mower is FE-150R. Does anyone know what brand this is?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect you have a Sitrex FE150R, made in Italy, and quite obsolete.

Take your old blades to a John Deere Dealer and have them attempt a match based on dimensions.


----------



## kioolt (Mar 12, 2016)

I believe that you are right. I found a faded Sitrex logo on the gearbox. The parts diagram for the Sitrex SM-150 looks identical to what I have. I removed one of the blades today and found that it has a 3/4" hole like I thought it did. I will be calling the dealer where I ordered the blades from tomorrow morning to try and stop the shipment of the wrong blades. They indicate that they have blades for Sitrex also so maybe I can just change the order.


----------

